# Sleeping under her litter box



## ldoyo001 (Jan 12, 2013)

I have accepted that against my best efforts, I have a very stubborn hedgie (10 months old) that loves to dive under her lining. We've both come to accept this fact. I don't even keep her igloo in her cage anymore, because she doesn't use it (and it takes up space). Even with strips of fleece in it. As of recently I have rearranged her cage so that she'd have extra room to run around. However, she now likes to sleep under her litter box which is under her wheel. Any suggestions of getting her to dive into the liner else where? It's really hard trying to get her out, when I have to move everything out of my way to get to her. I know it's probably a lost cause, but I'm open to suggestions. 

So far I've tried putting extra fleece on the opposite side of the cage for her to dive into and under. And I've also put her hedgie bag in on the opposite side of the cage. Hoping the extra "fluff" will draw her to that side. But I'm beginning to think she likes the weight of the litter box?


----------



## Avarris (Dec 3, 2012)

Some of them absolutely love that snug feeling, and she's getting that by burrowing under her litter box and liner. I'd just put the igloo back in with the fleece. She'll probably still crawl under the liners, but at least she wont be under the litter box. :lol: Pippin does the same thing. If I take her igloo out she will wedge herself between her wheel and litter pan under the liner. It's the oddest thing but she loves it. It's gotten to the point that lap time not only includes her cuddle bag, but I pull out my big fleece blanket and put that on the both of us. She'll stay there until she decides she's ready to see what's going on around her. (Or when my housemate comes in my room with a plateful of chicken. The little traitor! I swear she smells him coming up the stairs from under the covers at the BACK of the house!)


----------



## swahf24 (Jan 23, 2013)

Bebop likes to sleep under his litter pan,although he's not under the liner. They all seem to have their own preferences,the silly critters. Then Jenna likes to sleep under her bed instead of in it like bebop occasionally does.


----------

